# General > Birdwatching >  Bit of colour on the feeder

## Bigfoot

An unusual visitor this morning on the feeder, usually just see Sparrows,

----------


## moshmosh

An adult Goldfinch.

https://www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wi...a-z/goldfinch/

----------


## Bigfoot

Thanks for that, they didn’t hang around long, maybe didn’t fancy the snacks on offer.

----------


## dc1

try niger seed it need aspecial holder

----------


## dc1

try niger seed you need a special feeder for that i used to feed the gold finches regular and had as many as fifty goldfinches in our garden at onetime stoped doing it now two many cats on the go now

----------


## Bigfoot

Thanks for the info, i have a couple of feeders just with Tesco’s bird mix in them so I’ll change one to the Niger seed and see what happens.

----------

